# Rubbing up against walls & furniture



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

My Cocker did this to relieve Her itch.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Celeigh;487881He particularly likes to rub his face on the couch after dinner like a big 'ole dinner napkin. :no:
[/quote said:


> Sorry I don't have any advice and I'm sure you're not amused by his antics, but this just made me bust out laughing!! Maybe you could wipe his face off after he eats?


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Most of our dogs do that, especially after dinner. It's not uncommon to see a couch cushion sticking up out of nowhere around here. Honestly, we just let them do it for the most part. If it's an after dinner rub, I try to guide Jersey away from the furniture (and my legs), but he just ends up rubbing on the carpet. 

Julie and Jersey


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Danny does it first thing in the morning, when I get home from work and after he eats dinner. I just think it feels good.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

He clearly thinks it feels good... He's not a scratchy dog in terms of scratching himself with his paws, but he does like to rub on things. Hedges outside too, people's legs, etc. I'm not liking the dirty streak on the hall wall, though. He hits that when we come out of my room to go downstairs in the morning. If he doesn't rub against it, he runs Lily into the wall in a move worthy of NASCAR.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Merlins mom said:


> Sorry I don't have any advice and I'm sure you're not amused by his antics, but this just made me bust out laughing!! Maybe you could wipe his face off after he eats?


Go ahead and laugh, it's okay! It makes me laugh too at the same time I roll my eyes - Why do they have to be so cute when they are doing things we don't really appreciate? 

I'll try wiping his face tomorrow! All I can imagine is his Grizzly Salmon oily chops grinding fish smell into my couch... Ugh.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Beamer does the 'after breakfast/dinner' rub too. I'm glad you brought this up because I was starting to think he is the only dog that does this. He sure does enjoy it though! Wags his tail and even moans sometimes LOL


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Mine all do it, it's kinda funny


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

both of mine dogs do that.First at the morning-like washing face on my bed,after meal-rug or couch.Honey loves to itch her back on the couch like bear from Maugli(?).Looks funny


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Hootie rubs up against the crates after he eats...face and all.....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Mine rub their faces on the dog bed or rug after eating. I did get them to stop doing it on the couch.


----------



## maryjean (Jul 13, 2005)

LOL...all of mine do it too! And yep...I'm getting really tired of cleaning the hallway walls...but I figure it's just one of their quirks!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Sawyer has always done this right from the start... and I can't help but think it's adorable and smile!! I'm lucky tho... he doesn't do it to remove dirt etc. so no streaks for us... so far


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow doesn't do it but Diesel does. I normally let him into the garden and her rolls and rubs the grass.


----------



## RileyStar (Mar 24, 2008)

Riley does it too! We have cats, and our couch is pretty much dust anyways. So the occasional stain or kibble crumbs doesn't bother us.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Mine have ALWAYS done it. DH says they are putting their scent on our stuff (?)
Anyway, that's why we have all leather furniture so I don't mind.
Our carpet matches them perfectly so we don't see hair either. : )


----------



## MycrazyGoldengang (Jan 15, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> Fergus has a new unwanted habit of rubbing himself up and down the walls of the hallway as he walks by and across the front and side of the couch. He particularly likes to rub his face on the couch after dinner like a big 'ole dinner napkin. :no:
> 
> 
> Anyone else had this problem and overcome it? How did you do it?


My Elle does that, almost drags herself down the hallway leaning against the wall. We put it down to her body heat and it's her way of getting rid of body itches.

PS the hall will have to be painted soon (another job on the list of things to do)


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

my sandy used to leave a "racing stripe" down the stairway into the hall. I used Mr. Clean eraser and it worked wonderfully!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> my sandy used to leave a "racing stripe" down the stairway into the hall. I used Mr. Clean eraser and it worked wonderfully!!!!!!!!!!!


Good tip! I think I have one of those under the sink. I'll go check...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

yep, Tom loves to run his back up against the arm on the couch, raher cat-like


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ike rubs his face in the carpet on occasion, but not the whole body rub. That does sound very cat like His trademark is the "butt" shove. He'll knock you over backing into you.


----------

